# Best Advanced Couse



## vadeanu (8 Jul 2004)

What is the best cadet advanced course to take?? space course?? para??


----------



## alexk (8 Jul 2004)

ADVANCED BAND jk it realy all depends on the type of person you are, my Rsm went to banff last year loved it. my csm went to denmark he loved it honestly all anvanced courses would be fun.


----------



## GoService (22 Aug 2004)

Since I've been on the Maple Leaf Exchange, I would highly recommend it.


----------



## Sgt_McWatt (23 Aug 2004)

I agree its all about what your geared towards. Music, youring, bushcraft, para, Leaderchip and challenge. there all differant experiences but there all also amazing courses and I wish I could do all of them.


----------



## Ranger (24 Aug 2004)

Well so far, all I've heard is good things about the Banff and Whitehorse courses. 

peace


----------



## alan_li_13 (25 Aug 2004)

Para if ur into it. My Squadron Sgt Mjr and Sqd 2i/c did it last summer and they said it was great. I'm going for it next summer. No matter what other people say about cadets being cocky for doing para, u still get the respect from the wide eyed recruits and cadets. They'd look up to u like u were the hand of God.


----------



## Sgt_McWatt (25 Aug 2004)

Ya I'm going for para this summer as well. It'll be awesome.


----------



## CplWagner (8 Sep 2004)

Has anyone here done Bravo Expidition at blackdown??  if u did, did you hav to take adventure first or anyother course other than yor CL course? thankz


----------



## gt102 (8 Sep 2004)

Well I myself have not gone on Bravo Expidition... But my Sgt went to Expidition with only basic under his belt so?? It might just be a fluke but if you want it....go for it!


----------



## GGHG_Cadet (9 Sep 2004)

I was offered Expedition this year and I only have basic under my belt.


----------



## Zedic_1913 (26 Sep 2004)

As what's been said it all depends on your interests.  I can't speak for advanced training I haven't done but exchanges give you an opportunity to see another country and receive military training there.  I went to Denmark in 2003 and that has been the highlight of my cadet career.

Also Introduction to Aerospace and Adventure Expedition are not Advanced Courses .... they do not hold the same prerequisites that Advanced Courses hold ... they are classified as "Specialty Courses"


----------



## primer (26 Sep 2004)

I think BISLEY is one of the better ones


----------



## Sgt_McWatt (30 Sep 2004)

I am not fermiliar with "bisley."


----------



## alexk (30 Sep 2004)

rifle_team_captain_13 said:
			
		

> Para if ur into it. My Squadron Sgt Mjr and Sqd 2i/c did it last summer and they said it was great. I'm going for it next summer. No matter what other people say about cadets being cocky for doing para, u still get the respect from the wide eyed recruits and cadets. They'd look up to u like u were the hand of God.



Thats true, it seperates you from everyone else, me personaly i have my dutch Mil Qualification and it was the expirence of my life, theres nothing like putting on a parachute getting in a plane fully knowing your not landing in it. Our corps has an aboundence of people who have jumped before, mostly with other military's. Its all under the orginisation of the Legion of Fronterisman. but getting to the point when i was wearing my Scarlots yesterday i had a recruite come up to me and ask about the wing, he wanted to get into jumping, hes a got a few years to start training. there is a certain distinction but not this hand of god crap.


----------



## oakleaf (4 Oct 2004)

cadets wit para wow, i would only respect it if you did the same qual and work up as the (R) or regs


----------



## Sgt_McWatt (4 Oct 2004)

oakleaf said:
			
		

> cadets wit para wow, i would only respect it if you did the same qual and work up as the (R) or regs



You should really look up what your saying before they you do it. They do do all the training the regs and reserves do. Plus more an additional two weeks of PT. They carry that qualification with them into the reserves or reg force with them.


----------



## Ranger (5 Oct 2004)

Play nice McWatt lol


----------



## steve-0401 (5 Nov 2004)

TomGledhill said:
			
		

> I can deffinately say that Para is the best course you can do. This summer was the best summer of my life. Although it is extremely demanding, the fun is a huge factor there. You make great friends.
> 
> Cdt. MWO Tom Gledhill




Yeah I would have to agree with you Tom, I had the best summer of my life on Para, but if you can get onto either the Domestic or International Expeditions, they are the best things that you can do in cadets.  They are absolutley amazing, you spend 2 weeks in the bush with 15 other people and you have so much fun.  I went to New Bruinswick this fall and I miss it so much.  And Ive heard nothing but good things about the South Korea Expedition also,  Anyone out there done an expedition??

Cheers,


----------



## j.babin (16 Nov 2004)

Leadership and challenge is a really good course at a beautiful camp. The summer is spent mountain biking, hiking, kayaking, summiting a glacier, and rock climbing. The course work is mainly marked on Leadership and how well you did on the mentioned fun activities and should be no problem if you did ACLI.

I did staff on Leadership and Challenge in 2000 at Rocky Mountain as a A/Pl Comd.


----------



## Jonny Boy (17 Jan 2005)

leadership and challange. you climb to about the hight that you jump inpara and you spend 6 weeks having the time of your life. now what beats that


----------

